
Kong Acquires Insomnia, Launches Kong Studio for API Development - UkiahSmith
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/02/kong-acquires-insomnia-launches-kong-studio-for-api-development/
======
carlallison
With Kong Studio, they're now competing head to head with apiary, swaggerhub,
stoplight.io, postman and more. Looks like Kong wants to be the king in API.

More competitions in the API space is good for the developers.

